# Watson W-8681: 0,1 mm manual mas só 0,3 mm real!?!



## nuninho (14 Jul 2012 às 15:19)

Boas!

Tenho upgrade de "Auriol H13726A" para "Watson W-8681". 

Já li realmente só 0,3 mm de resolução ontem quando choveu. Por isso, fico triste e confusão. Mas o manual é enganado ou estúpido apesar de original.

Qual é a marca e/ou o modelo da estação (clone) tem 0,1 mm de resolução?


NOTA: Peço desculpa porque não sou bom português.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jul 2012 às 20:15)

Não há modelo com resolução de 0,1mm. É uma estação low-cost, por isso não esperes fiabilidade ao extremo. Nem mesmo uma Davis de topo de gama dá 0,1. Dá 0,2mm e mesmo assim é fiável.


----------



## nuninho (14 Jul 2012 às 23:34)

PCE FWS-20 tem ainda resolução de 0,3 mm?


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jul 2012 às 23:44)

Sim é um clone da Watson na mesma.


----------



## nuninho (14 Jul 2012 às 23:52)

ok, obrigado.


----------

